# F&M Transfers



## OLDFATGUY (Mar 17, 2007)

Well guys I got a nice press, 15x15 mighty press, never used. I just got done trying the f&m transfers. They really went on nice! no errors at all. They all are somewhat glossy. Is it really this easy????? Is there a way to make them less glossy? thx, D


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

OLDFATGUY said:


> Well guys I got a nice press, 15x15 mighty press, never used. I just got done trying the f&m transfers. They really went on nice! no errors at all. They all are somewhat glossy. Is it really this easy????? Is there a way to make them less glossy? thx, D


 
I too have had similar results! Very impressed with the ease and consistancy of these transfers. Larger images do have a glossy appearance. I just picked up some parchment paper from Walmart and am going to try this out tomorrow to see if I can reduce the glossy look.


----------



## OLDFATGUY (Mar 17, 2007)

Please keep me posted! thx, D


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

May be a stupid question, but what are f&m transfers?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lgiglio1 said:


> May be a stupid question, but what are f&m transfers?


F&M Expressions are a transfer manufacturer, more info here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t14584.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lgiglio1 said:


> May be a stupid question, but what are f&m transfers?


Also a review of them here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#fm


----------



## oZPrez (Nov 20, 2006)

I got their sample package, been selling t-shirts on the web for 9 years. I am very disappointed with F & M it is basically a sticker with a total plastic feel. My customers wouldn't have it and selling these would ruin my companies rep.



OLDFATGUY said:


> Well guys I got a nice press, 15x15 mighty press, never used. I just got done trying the f&m transfers. They really went on nice! no errors at all. They all are somewhat glossy. Is it really this easy????? Is there a way to make them less glossy? thx, D


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

oZPrez said:


> I got their sample package, been selling t-shirts on the web for 9 years. I am very disappointed with F & M it is basically a sticker with a total plastic feel. My customers wouldn't have it and selling these would ruin my companies rep.


Do you mind sharing a link to your company site with your work? Are you only disappointed with the "feel" of F&M Transfers or are there other valid concerns?

AB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

well oz....i've never used their samples, but did just finish delivering my first ever order of plastisol Freedom transfer garments from FM - they were not plastic-y but also not a no-hand of dyesub....they _are _a bit shiny, but for the design i was using, it worked. the customer loved it, i loved the ease of the whole process (yes dino, it really IS that easy!). diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks i guess


----------



## oZPrez (Nov 20, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Do you mind sharing a link to your company site with your work? Are you only disappointed with the "feel" of F&M Transfers or are there other valid concerns?
> 
> AB


My company website is F6Rider.com... Per your other question, besides feeling like plastic, the transfers are shiny very glossy.

I don't believe F & M is using Plastisol to make these transfers. My guess is that their using some kind of full color printer, then machine cutting them.

Again, my production person pressed the shirts using F & M's samples and the whole team back there said we'd be murdered if we sent product like this to our customers.

ANOTHER HUGE PROBLEM is when actually wearing the t-shirt in sunny SoCal heat you get a perfect "sweat" mark on your back reason, because unlike our plastsol transfers F & M's product doesn't "breath". It like sticking a thick piece of plastic right on your back.

All that said... the look of the transfer is excellent, I have not found another transfer maker that even comes close to the graphic quality of F & M's transfers.

Oh well, it's always a trade-off, great looking transfers that are glossy and don't breath. What you going to do????


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate the reply Oz. 

I'm new to transfers and working to get up to speed to learn pros & cons of different transfers available.  I really like what I've read thus far about heat transfers in general. I'm not sure at this time if I will print my own and so I may be looking to contract them out to a company like Transfer Express, F&M, Dowling, ACE, etc.

Your post drew a bit of concern for me and I'm wondering why the shot against F&M vs. other transfer companies? I would need my own proof to believe they are not screenprinting but because I haven't asked them, nor made a site visit, I can't understand making such claims.

Thanks,

AB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

oZPrez said:


> My company website is F6Rider.com... Per your other question, besides feeling like plastic, the transfers are shiny very glossy.
> 
> I don't believe F & M is using Plastisol to make these transfers. My guess is that their using some kind of full color printer, then machine cutting them.
> 
> ...


When you mention samples are you specifically talking about the cmyk full color sample. The one that is solid from one color down the spectrum to another? I have seen many, many transfers as well simulated process screenprinting with full coverage that feel like that. You can put any of those on your back and get sweaty. Anything that is solid, (plastisol is no exception) and doesnt let the cotton breath is going to have that result. Spot color printing with open areas is always going to be cooler in the sun. My problem with that sample was simply it's glossy. Full glossy images just look cheap and dated in my opinion. There are folks that like that look but it isnt for me.


----------



## oZPrez (Nov 20, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I appreciate the reply Oz.
> 
> I'm new to transfers and working to get up to speed to learn pros & cons of different transfers available.  I really like what I've read thus far about heat transfers in general. I'm not sure at this time if I will print my own and so I may be looking to contract them out to a company like Transfer Express, F&M, Dowling, ACE, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes typing isn't like speaking, I hope it didn't come across as taking a shot at F&M . I did say their transfers are the best looking I've worked with so far. My experience with these companies is somewhat limited. 

I got samples from about four earlier this year when I switched from having all my shirts screened professionally and was wanting to learn about transfers. The company we picked is Dowling.

The reason I checked out F & M is two-fold, 

1. On reorders Dowling's transfers just didn't work well (the originals, or first run were fantastic just like my t-shirt screener, same quality, same hand)... Again the original order of transfer were great but when we reordered the same transfer design we have had problems and that's on all our reorders and...

2. For dowling I have to do my own separations, just a little time consuming... with F&M they do that for you!

So for our customers, some of which we've had for up to 9 years, my production folks think the glossy look would not be well received, but those are our long term customers other printers if they don't mind the shiny effect may find their customers like the product.

Sorry didn't mean to slam anyone. I am still looking for the right supplier of tranfers. If anyone out there has found someone they're truly happy with and could recommend I'd would be very appreciative.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Oz, I can understand how forum communication can sometimes come across differently than speaking. 

What kind of problems did you have with Dowling re-orders? 

Have you checked out the thread of the 8 transfer company reviews with samples? That may help you find another supplier.

AB


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

oZPrez said:


> 1. On reorders Dowling's transfers just didn't work well (the originals, or first run were fantastic just like my t-shirt screener, same quality, same hand)... Again the original order of transfer were great but when we reordered the same transfer design we have had problems and that's on all our reorders.


Oz, just like any other industry where innovation and tech are involved, things change quick. So do inks, processes etc. usually for the better but this may involve some more work on your part to make it right according to the manufacturers new product.

My advice is that, when making custom plastisol transfers try to run a larger quantity to last you longer (if in-stock items etc.). I know that this may not be a practical solution for a lot of people but a safe one in terms of having the exact same thing in stock for a while.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I would need my own proof to believe they are not screenprinting but because I haven't asked them, nor made a site visit, I can't understand making such claims.


At the Ft Worth ISS show, I was specifically told that they are screenprinted. Not that it matters, ultimately. The quality is what it is, regardless of how it was produced.

I'm curious, Oz, if you tried any of the other types of transfers in the sample pack, such as the "Numberalls"? If so, do you see similar problems with those?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

FWIW... I had a small order.....25 tees...and used F&M for the first time ...used for a couple of reasons..they have 12x19 sheets so I got both back and pocket for two shirts on one sheet..16 sheets was just over $5 (two color) and while not exactly the cheapest, they may be fast..Ordered yesterday, will ship on Monday...so we will see. I will post the results when I press


----------



## oZPrez (Nov 20, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Hey Oz, I can understand how forum communication can sometimes come across differently than speaking.
> 
> What kind of problems did you have with Dowling re-orders?
> 
> ...


The problems were having on Dowlings reorders is when we peel them they shred, just don't stay on the shirt and this is with all re-orders. 

The original orders are fantastic and we had zero problems with them... Any way we shipped the re-orders back to Dowling, they tested them and sure enough they experienced the same problems we had.

They experimented and came up with a way they suggested to us on how to make the reorders work. Their "work around" did alleviate some of the problem BUT about 1 in 4 transfers still fail, this is costly and frustrating.

Everyone we’ve dealt with at Dowling has been very kind and fun to work with. It bums us out that we won’t be working with them anymore and when asked we just can’t recommend them.

Dowling tested and experienced the problems we are having with re-orders… what frustrated my press operator is Dowling didn’t step up and offer to re-make the orders so were sitting here with faulty transfers (by Dowlings own admission) wasting about 4 to 6 transfers and shirts a day.

Dowling just left us swinging in the wind. Now we have to replace these designs, starting all over again paying the set-up charges for film, screens, etc. Bummer.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

oZPrez said:


> The problems were having on Dowlings reorders is when we peel them they shred, just don't stay on the shirt and this is with all re-orders.
> 
> The original orders are fantastic and we had zero problems with them... Any way we shipped the re-orders back to Dowling, they tested them and sure enough they experienced the same problems we had.
> 
> ...


I dont think just swinging in the wind is acceptable. I would ask them for new transfers or get a refund.


----------



## DowlingGraphics (Oct 22, 2007)

oZPrez said:


> The problems were having on Dowlings reorders is when we peel them they shred, just don't stay on the shirt and this is with all re-orders.
> 
> The original orders are fantastic and we had zero problems with them... Any way we shipped the re-orders back to Dowling, they tested them and sure enough they experienced the same problems we had.
> 
> ...


I'm posting this for my General Manager, Bill Gillilan, and this could be considered an "official" response from us, please don't take offense... Francois


For the record, Dowling Graphics has never left any of our custom or stock transfer customers who have a legitimate problem with our transfers "just swinging in the wind".

If a customer is having an application problem we will do our best to help them resolve it over the phone or via e-mail, using the transfers they have on hand so they can fulfill their orders.

If the problem can't be resolved the transfers send the transfers back to us at once. After we receive the transfers we will test them on our presses. If we find the transfers are not usable we will reprint and reship them at once, at no additional cost to the customer.

Dowling Graphics has been printing high quality heat transfers for over 25 years; we have always stood behind our transfers and will continue to do so.

Bill Gillilan,
General Manager, Dowling Graphics, Inc.


----------

